# طريقة ازالة الباد سكتور من الهارد دسيك نهائيا



## esambraveheart (15 يونيو 2010)

*الخطوات سهله جدا و بسيطه و لكن عيبها الوحيد هو العامل الزمني لانها تاخذ وقتا طويلا نسبيا حسب حجم الهارد ديسك و عدد الباد سيكتور الموجود عليه ...الشرط الاساسي لنجاح الخطوات هو الا يكون هناك " عطب فعلي   physical damage" في الهارد ديسك.

اولا الباد سكتور ما هو الا مجموعة ملفات خفيه لا يراها حتي " الدوس " و لكنها تكون مجتمعه بصوره عشوائيه و مكتوبه بلغة لا يفهمها لا الدوس و لا الجهاز نفسه و لا يمحوها الفورمات لكنها تكون موجوده بصوره شبه دائمه في نفس المكان من الهارد ديسك و لا تتحرك فتجعل من عملية تثبيت النظام ( الويندوز) او عملية حفظ ملفات اخرى علي نفس النقطة التي فيها الباد سيكتور عمليه شبه مستحيله...و لذا لا يكون هناك بديل لمحوها بمحو كل البيانات علي الهارد ديسك من الاساس لاعادة الهارد ديسك لحالة المصنع تقريبا .
الطريقه :
1- اذا لم يكن الهارد مقسما قم بتقسيمه ( Partitioning) باستخدام الويندوز او اي برنامج اخر الي اقسام صغيره نسبيا ( من 6  الي 10  جيجا لكل قسم ) حتي تقصر الوقت المطلوب لمحو كل قسم و في نفس الوقت تستطيع اتمام عملية المحو علي مراحل تستطيع خلالها اعادة تشغيل النظام المثبت علي جهازك اذا احتجت ذلك ثم العوده لمحو الجزء التالي و هكذا حتي تمحو الهارد كله .
2- اخر قسم من الهارد تمحوه هو القسم المثبت عليه النظام التشغيلي  windows /operating system و غالبا ما يكون هو ال Drive  C
3- تصرف في جميع الملفات و المجلدات المحفوظه علي اي قسم من الهارد غير ال  Drive C اما بنقلها علي اسطوانات او نقلها لهارد ديسك اخر قبل ان تبداء عملية التقسيم المذكوره في رقم 1 او عملية محو الهارد لان كل الملفات ستمحي بطريقه نهائيه لا يمكن بعدها استردادها باي برنامج مهما كان .
4 - اطفئ جهازك و اعد تشغيله مع ادخال اسطوانة " هيرنز بوت " في السي دي روم .
5- ادخل لقائمة البرامج الرئيسية الموجوده علي السي دي و اختار  القائمه الفرعيه Partitioning tools
6 - من قائمة البرامج المدرجه تحت هذه القائمه الفرعيه اختار برنامج Super F disk  و اضغط   ليبداء تشغيل البرنامج (ستجده موجودا علي اغلب اسطوانات  " هيرنز بوت ").
7-  في واجهة البرنامج ستجد عرض لاقسام اول هارد ديسك علي جهازك ( في حالة تعدد الهاردات علي الجهاز ) اما اذا كان لا يوجد غير هارد واحد علي جهازك فهذه تكون اقسامه .
8- ابداء من الاسفل و اختار اخر قسم في الهارد حتي لا تعطل النظام التشغيلي المثبت علي جهازك او تمحوه الا عندما تكون انتهيت تماما من محو جميع الاقسام الاخرى ( لان عملية المحو تستغرق وقتا و لانك ربما تحتاج لاستخدام جهازك لاي ظرف طارئ في اثناء ذلك الوقت  )...
9- الي الاعلي و علي اليسار ستجد كلمة     partition  و عند الضغط عليها بمؤشر الماوستظهر قائمة ..اختار من هذه القائمه الاختيار  DELETE   و هذا يختلف تماما عن ال  FORMAT
10 -  من الاختيارات التي ستظهر اختار    DELETE AND ERASE PARTITION /DISK   و اضغط  OK 
11- تستغرق عملية محو قسم من الهارد حجمه 6 جيجا مثلا حوالي ساعه و ربع قابله للزياده او النقصان حسب عدد الباد سيكتور  ..و نلاحظ ان  هذه العملية تختلف تماما عن الفورمات لان الفورمات لقسم من الهارد بحجم 6 جيجا لا يستغرق اكثر من خمس دقاق.
بعد اتمام عملية المحو هذه ستجد القسم الذي تم محوه قد اختفي من قائمة اقسام الهارد العاديه التي ترها عند تشغيل الويندوز ..و السبب هو ان هذا الجزء من الهارد قد عاد الان الي حالة المصنع " نظيفا تماما و كانه جديد لم يستخدم ".
12- لكي تختبر ما تم عمله في هذا القسم و تطمئن لزوال الباد سيكتور نهائيا اعد تشغيل الويندوز ثم من ال   CONTROL PANELدخل الي   ADMINSTRATIVE TOOLS و منها  الي  COMPUTER MANAGEMENTو منها الي  DISK MANAGEMENT
13- ستجد الجزء الذي تم محوه ظاهرا و قد عاد الي حالة المصنع و لكن الويندوزستتعرف عليه و كانه  unpartitioned space
14- قم بانشاء قسم جديد علي الجزء الذي تم محوه  new partition....logical drive و قم بعمل فورمات له .
15- اطفئ الجهاز و اعد تشغيله باستخدام اسطوانة   WINDOWS 98  لتتمكن من استعراض سطح الجزء من الهارد الذي تم محوه  و تتاكد من خلوه تماما من الباد سكتور  ..و سنفترض ان اسم هذا القسم هو  G   مثلا .
16- من شاشة الدوس في الويندوز 98  اكتب الامر التالي  :   SCANDISK G:  ثم اضغط    ENETER
17-ستبداءعملية اختبارملفات النظام و حجم هذا القسم و عندما تصل الي " عملية استكشاف سطح القسم " اضغط " موافق "...سترى ان هذا القسم من الهارد ديسك قد صار نظيفا تماما و لم يعد  يوجد عليه اي  باد سيكتور و لا حتي واحد.*


----------

